# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Jerk chicken

## Sophie2012

I'm looking for a recipe for some good jerk chicken. We are going to negril in June to get married and want to make some good jerk chicken for dinner for the bachelorette party. Help!! 
Thanks!!

----------


## BCBud

here is a link for jerk chicken recipe together with other JA recipes:
http://www.jamaicatravelandculture.c...rk_chicken.htm

----------


## Elise Pittelman

i've been traveling to jamaica for about 25 years now. as an artist i have been fascinated by the jerk chicken phenomenon. around 2004 i began to paint images of jerk chicken vendors.
here's a sample.
you can see more of my work on my facebook page in a photo album called images of jamaica

----------


## Rae

Wow, I love your pictures!

----------

